# Lelit Bianca shutting off needle valve



## sturner04659 (Jul 9, 2017)

I've just purchased a Bianca and have been playing with the paddle. So far I'm not achieving anything, when brewing with the paddle completely to the left the pressure quickly builds to 11 bar.

I believe the issue is that the paddle is adjusted to a point where the flow rate when the paddle is completely to the left is still high enough that the pressure builds in the group head.

I don't believe my grind is too fine to a point where it is causing the pressure to build in the group head. Also I thought one of the shots you can do with the machine is a very fine grind with long preinfusion anyway?

I want to try adjusting it as suggested in the videos linked in the Bella barista handbook I got with the machine. But I have now seen a Bella barista video on YouTube posted two weeks ago saying do not adjust the paddle to a point where it shuts the flow off completely as this can damage the machine.

Just wondered if anyone has experienced anything like this?

Also what anyone thinks to the idea that adjusting the paddle so you can completely shut off water will damage the machine as stated in the video?

Bella Barista video:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/index.html

Thanks!

Simon


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@sturner04659 - That is a bit strange really! I use mine almost every day closed off to hold a low pressure of say 1-2bar to get a few grams out and then ramp. About a year of use on my Mara.

I think they must have had people with a limited amount of "mechanical sympathy" wrench it tight closed when cold and expanded when full temp, then have problems with the needle or gicleur.

I don't think it would cause a major issue closing it off, should just open the OPV when run closed.

Edit: Lelit's instructions say it should shut off fully if turned clockwise.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I adjusted mine to shut off completely.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Mine shuts off completely.

Just don't wrench it shut and leave it open when you aren't using the machine/as it's heating up.

I don't know why he says it's completely pointless to shut off the flow completely because it isn't, it allows you to do the blooming espresso stuff. Ideally to hit a certain pressure you'll find the flow at which that pressure is reached because if you just shut flow down you'll slowly lose pressure. But to answer your question you can adjust it until flow just stops without damaging the machine.


----------



## sturner04659 (Jul 9, 2017)

Thanks for your responses, have gone ahead and adjusted and will just make sure I leave it open when I'm not using. Got some pretty incredible shots out of it today!


----------



## sturner04659 (Jul 9, 2017)

Northern_Monkey said:


> @sturner04659 - That is a bit strange really! I use mine almost every day closed off to hold a low pressure of say 1-2bar to get a few grams out and then ramp. About a year of use on my Mara.
> I think they must have had people with a limited amount of "mechanical sympathy" wrench it tight closed when cold and expanded when full temp, then have problems with the needle or gicleur.
> I don't think it would cause a major issue closing it off, should just open the OPV when run closed.
> Edit: Lelit's instructions say it should shut off fully if turned clockwise.
> <img alt="D4D8BB61-7E8F-4931-BB0B-34372685E9C1.thumb.jpeg.4bcff4adb5d8feacdfc93d5d11cc9ae4.jpeg" data-fileid="51534" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2021_01/D4D8BB61-7E8F-4931-BB0B-34372685E9C1.thumb.jpeg.4bcff4adb5d8feacdfc93d5d11cc9ae4.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Can I ask where you got those instructions from?
I didn't get any official Lelit instructions with my Bianca...


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@sturner04659 - I nabbed the image from another forum 😬, but it is the same as the one I got as a print out when I bought the OEM a Lelit Bianca Paddle kit.

Here you go:

https://www.home-barista.com/espresso-machines/who-wants-to-bianca-fy-their-e61-grouphead-interest-survey-t54540-100.html


----------

